

Who says Czech scientists have a drinking problem? - antiform
http://www.praguepost.com/articles/2008/03/19/who-says-czech-scientists-have-a-drinking-problem.php

======
brent
Essentially a dupe.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=140808>

------
zitterbewegung
Looks like an Ignoble prize in the making.

------
ojbyrne
"For those of us from the United States, drug and alcohol testing in the
workplace is the norm." I don't think that's true, especially since they're
talking about university professors.

------
silentbicycle
So, he's observing that there is a strong correlation between scientists
drinking a lot of beer and publishing less / being cited less.

Causation does not necessarily go in either direction (spending a lot of time
in bars could lead to less time in the lab, continual failure to get published
could drive them to drink, or both, or there could be a third variable), but I
can't say the results are surprising.

~~~
Zev
That was (briefly) mentioned at the end of the article.

------
lawrence
This is my favorite headline ever.

------
ulvund
"O God, that men should put an enemy in their mouths to steal away their
brains!"

